# Wanted pages



## Landsurfer (8 Jan 2021)

Why can i not post on the wanted page ?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2021)

Does it work now?


----------



## Landsurfer (8 Jan 2021)

Yes .. thank you ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2021)

No problem. It was an account settings issue. Not sure why it happened.


----------

